# Do you remember Mel's Hole ?



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 5, 2013)

Years back, when Art Bell was the host of the Coast to Coast AM all-night radio program, one of the most famous guests was Mel Waters, who lived near Ellensburg, Washington. Mel claimed to have found a hole out in the woods that seemingly had no bottom , and he kept listeners all over the world enthralled  with his amazing stories about his trips out to the hole.
 Eventually, he claimed the government people came it, and ran him out of the area, and then he simply disappeared from the radio, and I think that Art never heard from him after that.
Well, now , KOMO news, out of Seattle has sent one of their reporters to Ellensnurg to interview some of the locals that may know about Mel's Hole.
Here is the link :

http://youtu.be/ldWCex2HkfI


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2013)

I do remember some of this but the program that stands out in my mind is the night got a call from a fellow that was in a small plane flying over Area 51. Art kept telling him he better get out of there but the guy kept going towards the area. As the pilot was explaining his trip, he said that lights were coming up from the ground and he could see jet fighters coming. Next thing, silence.......

no doubt this was a planned event, but it sure sounded real. 

Do you remember that one, Happyflowerlady?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2013)

For you Happyflowerlady.....


----------



## That Guy (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I do remember some of this but the program that stands out in my mind is the night got a call from a fellow that was in a small plane flying over Area 51. Art kept telling him he better get out of there but the guy kept going towards the area. As the pilot was explaining his trip, he said that lights were coming up from the ground and he could see jet fighters coming. Next thing, silence.......
> 
> no doubt this was a planned event, but it sure sounded real.
> 
> Do you remember that one, Happyflowerlady?



I remember that one, or one similar to it. ??   It's been so long...  

For those interested in more Art Bell, he is coming back soon.
http://www.mercurynews.com/entertai...-returning-radio-sirius-show-about-paranormal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2013)

I remember the Mel's Hole show, and vaguely remember the one where Art was talking to the pilot, it did sound real and unsettling.  I don't care for Art Bell anymore, George Noory does a much better job on coast to coast, IMO...without the egotistical attitude.  I would be disappointed if Bell took Noory's place now on the show.  Barbara Simpson was a good guest host during Art's time there, would like to hear her again, maybe on the weekends.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 5, 2013)

I think that I remember one where the caller just disappeared while talking with Art, and being warned about what he was doing, but I don't remember specifically if it was the pilot episode or not. Art was pretty good at having those kinds of calls every so often. I remember on one of the year end predictions, someone said something about the president, and Art said he had secret service asking about that caller the next day.
I like George Noory better than Art also, he seems like a kinder and more open minded in some ways than Art was, and he has different topics than Art used to have, with the ghosts and shadow people all the time.
I think Art lost a lot of his credibility when Ramona died so strangely , and then it came out that Art had already been talking with the Phillipino girl that he immediately married.  Even so, I am sure that his new radio show, Dark Matter, will go over very well.
Since it is supposed to only air on satellite radio, only the subscribers to Sirius will be able to listen. I don't think it will detract a lot from Coast to Coast, since those listeners are on free radio.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2013)

The Hale-Bopp incident with Heavens Gate was somewhat blamed on Art. I don't exactly remember but I think he received death threats concerning the mass deaths of the Heavens Gate cult. Maybe someone can refresh my memory as to what happened.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think Art lost a lot of his credibility when Ramona died so strangely , and then it came out that Art had already been talking with the Phillipino girl that he immediately married..



Girl is right, that's just one of the things that soured my opinion on him...http://workbench.cadenhead.org/news/2915/art-bell-remarries-leave-us


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 10, 2013)

I live in the state where Mel's hole is, so I sure do remember.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> *Do You Remember Mel's Hole?*



I don't even remember her _smile_ ... 


BA- DUM! TISH!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

I remember Woods Hole.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

You call that a clam?!? here's what we have.

the majestic Geoduck 

Yes folks, we have Mel's hole and these clams. We got it all baby!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

Why is she smiling ???


----------



## TICA (Oct 11, 2013)

Not even gonna say what I thought when I read the title.   But no.... no Mel's hole here.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 11, 2013)

TICA said:


> Not even gonna say what I thought when I read the title.   But no.... no Mel's hole here.



Mel could be a Gibson, Ferrer or a Tormé.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 11, 2013)

there is another bottomless hole in our state.

http://rense.com/general26/myst.htm

And there was one in Tacoma, but I can't find any articles, but a guy had a bottomless hole/pit in his yard and they just kept throwing old tires in it trying to fill it up and never could. I'll keep digging, no pun intended. This was back in the 50's I think it was maybe earlier.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> there is another bottomless hole in our state.
> 
> http://rense.com/general26/myst.htm
> 
> And there was one in Tacoma, but I can't find any articles, but a guy had a bottomless hole/pit in his yard and they just kept throwing old tires in it trying to fill it up and never could. I'll keep digging, no pun intended. This was back in the 50's I think it was maybe earlier.




That's some weird stuff.


----------

